
India Gets its First 1Gbps Internet Connection. - Brajeshwar
http://news.efytimes.com/e1/95814/India-Gets-Its-First--Gbps-Internet-Connection
======
jauer
Second place in the world is a bit presumptuous. Besides that, Google in in
Kansas City wasn't the first provider with 1G FTTH project by a long shot.

~~~
Sami_Lehtinen
Helsinki Finland: I have had FTTH 1 Gbps link for years. Price 89€/mo
including taxes and all costs and hardware. Now operators are also offer
10G/10G option, if someone really needs it at home. 10 megabits is usually
more than anyone actually needs in normal situation. Then you'll notice that
some sites are too slow and do not provide data quickly enough. Of course you
can fix that by running 100-10000 parallel HTTP sessions, which seems to
create DoS situation for most of smaller sites. One image hosting site was so
slow, that I decided to mirror it, but actually I took it offline. ;(
Remember, if you run out of sockets / sessions before hitting bandwidth limit,
you can use multiple public interfaces to get more sockets.

~~~
kayoone
even 10 years ago when we only had dsl with 1MBit i looked in envy to
scandinavia with their 10Mbit connections everywhere..

You guys are still far ahead, but today i have 120Mbit at home which is plenty
even for a heavy user like me! Still 1Gbit is exciting for me :)

------
tedchs
I am a network engineer and have had routine access to 100 Mbps and multi-
gigabit Internet connections for years. I honestly have no idea what home (or
even business) users are going to do with gigabit connections -- including HD
video, which is only 15 Mbps. Even with a building full of senior software
engineers, it's hard to break 30 Mbps except for 1-2 minute peaks. Even when
everybody is streaming media, Pandora only takes about 256kbps, Netflix takes
a few Mbps, etc.

~~~
devicenull
With existing tech? Probably not a whole lot. I think that once more people
have faster connections we'll start seeing new tech to take advantage of it.

------
spicyj
> or view a video in YouTube at this lightning speed!

What does that even mean?

~~~
Sami_Lehtinen
Well, it means that it doesn't work. It has been major subject of laugher and
cry in Helsinki. Even if you have 10Gbit/s connection, it's "too slow" for
streaming youtube videos (at any resolution) reliably. Yep, unfortunate but
true. "Too slow" in this case means that the bottleneck is some where else in
the network, but it still means that it simply doesn't work properly.

~~~
3825
Any ideas where the bottleneck is? Is this a latency issue? What is your ping
to s.ytimg.com like?

------
rikacomet
Its true, I can confirm that 1GBPS connection is available to general public,
given your ready to pay the cost of it, and are in a well connected area, near
a telecom center or something.

I remember a proper news was about a 300GBPS connection for academic use
between US and Europe, though I don't remember the fine details of that. If it
were to be India, yes, that would definitely be a first!

As a fellow Indian, I feel bad of how some people brought the malnutrition and
poverty as a topic here. Its quite common for a lot of Indians to have that
perception. I will not further engage that topic though. So lets concentrate
on why we are here.

Peace!

~~~
COD3BOY9
FYI Its not 1 GBps it 1Gbps!

------
vrp101
This is surprising. My university (DA-IICT) in Gandhinagar, India has had a 1
Gbps internet connection for quite some time now (over a year). Of course, the
bandwidth is distributed and no individual gets all of it. I am not sure about
the ISP, but I think it is BSNL, an Indian state-owned telecommunications
company.

I think educational institutions are provided with high speed connections at
subsidized rates by the BSNL, while other private companies had an upper bound
on the max bandwidth they can get. The original post must be about the removal
of this constraint.

------
31reasons
1Gbps internet is always welcome, but almost 50% of the malnourished children
of the world live in India. Everyone seem to have forgotten them. Thats what
indian politicians are good at.

~~~
negamax
This comment comes often in online forums. India is not run by one person.
There's no need to only solve one problem. Why can't they have technological
progress like space programs, high speed Internet and at the same time work on
other problems too?

In another news India's number of AIDS patients are fallen by 57%. See other
statistics and you will realize that addressing malnourishment, infant
mortality rates, middle class expansion all are underway together.

~~~
w1ntermute
> See other statistics and you will realize that addressing malnourishment,
> infact mortality rates, middle class expansion all are underway together.

I remember reading that the malnourishment problem in India has gotten worse,
not better.

~~~
31reasons
Exactly because india is not keeping up with the population growth.

~~~
w1ntermute
Perhaps some population control measures need to be implemented.

------
jr_sci
Internet companies that promises a 7.5 mbps provides 2 mbps in reality. To
bring a 1 gbps line to the general public is a distant dream.

~~~
mkr-hn
I consistently get the advertised speed with Comcast. It probably helps that
Metro Atlanta has several competing companies.

------
rikacomet
Sounds to me, someone is trying to 'advertise in disguise' for
startupvillage.in

Just a feeling though.

------
czarbit
1\. Really? 2\. Malnutrition, Really? 3\. Time for "Show HN: Hacker bloody
News!"

------
monsterix
This is a very welcome update. Anything that promotes web, and thereby free
speech and information dispersal, in this otherwise largely offline and
corruption-stricken land is great news.

Malnourished children, as someone pointed out below, is definitely a serious
problem. But I think that with better means to disperse information (better
internet) people can find their way to places where they can get food, better
work opportunities and even meet other people from different parts of the
world to share their problems.

Better Internet is definitely the right way to go forward. Just my 2 cents.

~~~
eshvk
> Malnourished children, as someone pointed out below, is definitely a serious
> problem. But I think that with better means to disperse information (better
> internet) people can find their way to places where they can get food,
> better work opportunities and even meet other people from different parts of
> the world to share their problems.

Sorry but just because the pipes for delivering information are getting
larger, it doesn't mean that bad laws, corruption go away. Voters who still
make decisions based on bad logic (Religion, Ethnic and cultural similarities)
irrespective of overwhelming evidence to the contrary (It doesn't take many
bytes to highlight corruption and those bytes have been floating around the
Indian internet for a decade now) will always mean that these systemic issues
will never disappear.

Overall, I am not disagreeing with your thesis that better internet is good, I
am just not sure that internet is going to fix farmer suicides in states or
religious motivated violence or even in feeding malnourished children (which
the experience of Africa should tell us is not a mere matter of shuttling food
around).

